# PA preppers??



## pa_prepster (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm looking for some northern PA preppers to network with. I'm in Tioga Co. and have been communicating with a few people not to far from me. One is actually who told me about this site. Anyways, I'm looking for possible candidates for a group and also people who just wanna meet up to swap ideas, knowledge, preps,etc.. If your interested, leave a post or PM me


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's a thread where most PA preppers have already checked in. Take a look through it to see what members may be close.
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f91/check-here-pa-preppers-11155/


----------



## pa_prepster (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Zoom, I had posted there about a 3 weeks ago and haven't go any real responses so I thought I'd try another post in the general section. I don't think there are any other people from my area here other than the one who told me about this site.


----------



## nepajoe (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all, New to prepping. I'm in southern Luzerne county. Would like to find a group to share ideas with and stuff if anyone else is looking?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm at the south end but welcome to the forum.


----------



## nepajoe (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## sheafferselectcom (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello everyone new to the site 5+ years prepping


----------



## littlejoespinto (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello im new here.Im a mature woman off grid on 19 acres in winterport Maine.Is there anyone near me to get together ?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Winterport, Maine is about 600 miles from Pa. which leads me to believe that you aren't really there. In fact, I would be surprised if you're even in North America.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Winterport, Maine is about 600 miles from Pa. which leads me to believe that you aren't really there. In fact, I would be surprised if you're even in North America.


Maybe she thinks its a dating site.


----------



## littlejoespinto (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow paranoid much?


----------



## littlejoespinto (Sep 17, 2015)

Im new to site and genuine.what would i lie for.you clearly have issues.thanks for the welcome.ill go elsewhere


----------



## littlejoespinto (Sep 17, 2015)

Hate women much?ill bet your alone.good for you.not everything is a conspiracy!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

littlejoespinto said:


> Hate women much?ill bet your alone.good for you.not everything is a conspiracy!


Gee, you are mean for someone coming into a forum looking for others.

UJ is married to a sweet kind woman named "Aunt Joe". And I am a woman. Because as far as I know men can't get pregnant and I have given birth to a cute little munchkin.

The fact you have poor grammar tipped off the moderators you may not be what you say. Plus you posted in a thread about PA when you said you are in Maine.

Good luck in your future trolling.
:nuts:


----------



## sheafferselectcom (Sep 3, 2015)

Lancaster county PA any locals


----------



## stormyt (4 mo ago)

pa_prepster said:


> I'm looking for some northern PA preppers to network with. I'm in Tioga Co. and have been communicating with a few people not to far from me. One is actually who told me about this site. Anyways, I'm looking for possible candidates for a group and also people who just wanna meet up to swap ideas, knowledge, preps,etc.. If your interested, leave a post or PM me


Prepper


ZoomZoom said:


> Here's a thread where most PA preppers have already checked in. Take a look through it to see what members may be close.
> Pennsylvania - Check-in Here Pa. Preppers


Pa* Prep. Bradoford co here. West lf troy. You still on? New from berks co reading crime hole.*


----------

